# '06 330ci vs '07/'08 328i coupe



## ottoX (May 29, 2009)

I started looking for the 330ci with ZHP pkg, but am finding more availability in '07 328i coupes. I like the idea of the newer body style. Of course, dealers all say they're basically the same performance. But are they really? 

We can readily compare hp, torque and weight, but it's almost impossible to find detailed suspension info. Does anyone know if the later 328i would suffer by comparison, performance-wise? Driving goals are autocross and fun days at the track.

Thanks


----------

